# glove box door



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Just finishing up putting in a new dash in my 1970 GTO.
I am having some trouble getting the glove box door to line up correctly. 
The when the glove box is closed the gap across the top tends to be significantly larger on the driver side and tapers down toward the passenger edge. 
Any thoughts on how to get this adjusted? 
Thank you.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hinge plate along the bottom edge of the door bent/twisted? If so you could try to straighten it, or perhaps add washers/shims between the hinge and the dash opening on the drivers side end.

Bear


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks Bear.
I had tried a shim previously. I ended up using a slightly larger shim on the left side between the hinge plate and the attachment point on the dash. 
I had thought about trying to bend the dash attachment point but decided to stick with the shim.


----------

